# Hechtoutfit



## Farina (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in den letzten Jahren recht erfolglos auf Hecht gefischt. Bei über 10 Versuchen habe ich einen 65er und einen ca. 40 cm Hecht erbeuten können;+ . Ich möchte das in diesem Jahr ändern und hoffe das die Erfolgskurve dann nach oben zeigt. Jetzt habe ich auf der Seite von einem bekannten Händler in Siegsdorf das komplette und perfekte Hechtgerät und Outfit gefunden und möchte mir die dort vorgestelle Kombination komplett zulegen.

http://www.rudiheger.eu/index.php?cat=c300_Hecht-Outfit.html

Über den Gesamtpreis war ich doch etwas erschrocken, deswegen wäre es prima wenn Ihr mir sagen könnten was nicht zwingend notwendig wäre.

Danke Farina


----------



## Patrick83 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Tach,
also ich würde  sagen,das du das nicht alles brauchst!
Fischt du nur mit Fliege oder Streamer?
Ich habe persöhnlich die Erfahrung gemacht,das du mit einer Spinnrute ungefähr 2,70m,20-60 WG (je nach gewässer!),deutlich besser auf Hecht/Zander gehen kannst!
Ist meine meinung.....!
Geh doch einfach,in den Angelladen deines Vertrauens,und stell dir da selber ein Set zusammen!!!
Ist doch besser,wenn man das Geschirr in der Hand hat!!!!!#6

Mfg Patrick


----------



## Patrick83 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Ach und eins noch,ich habe die Meter Marke auch noch nicht durchbrochen....der größte war 99cm...*kotz*...was soll man dazu noch sagen????|uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Also dem Hecht muß man sich schon genau und exakt anpassen, sonst wird das nix. #d Gibt nur Zufallshechte. :g

Das ist schon weitaus besser:






So getarnt und sich dem Hecht unsichtbar und ähnlich adaptiert klappt es schon mal leicht besser: :m









Der Ansitzangler kann es einfacher und noch besser so machen:





Das wesentliche Werkzeug, eine starke Kneifzange, ein sehr stabiles Gaff und einen großen Totschläger natürlich nicht vergessen, sonst wird das nichts mit der Trophäe des Lebens. #d

An alle viel Erfolg bei der Jagd auf unseren räuberischsten und brutalsten Raubfisch! #6


----------



## Patrick83 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

LoooooooooooooL
Habe gerade bemerkt,das das ja der Bereich "Fliegenfischen" ist.....Das habe ich grad verpeilt.....das ist nich mein Pflaster!


----------



## Patrick83 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

@Angeldet: hehehe das zweite pic ist lustig,ich angel oft "Stationär" auf Hecht/Zander,ich habe auch Tarnuniformen,aber was man an hat,ist -fast- egal....!!!


----------



## schrauber78 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Uuuhhhhhhhhhhhhh, ein neuer Flamethread.... *freu*


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Der Spinnfischer oder auch Fliegenfischer hat da aber auch gute Möglichkeiten und nur einen kleinen Nachteil gegenüber dem Ansitzangler.



















Da müsste ja was dabei sein

mfg Flo


----------



## Schutenpiet (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Moin Farina, #d wie der Wind beim werfen sind die Preise beim kaufen eher ein mentales Problem...#c  Hol´s Dir, Du brauchst das alles  |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Peter


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Ich würde meinen,zu der beknackten Mütze des Rudi Heger Outfits,brauchst du unbedingt
noch so ein schwuchteliges Seidenhalstuch (bei Fliegenfischern immer gern gesehen),
dann wird das auch mit den Hechten klappen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Der betuchte Flifli hat doch eigentlich alles von dem Equipment. Einzig die Flachzange würde mir fehlen, aber davon laufen ja genug rum...


----------



## Doc Plato (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Moin Moin,

mal abgesehen davon das ich zum Thema Fliege-Hecht nicht viel dazu besteuern kann, so sind die Preise in dem Laden doch extremst überteuert! Dieser Lüftdruckprüfer für 44,90 Euronen, gibbet auch bei ATU für 9,99! Der kleine Seitenschneider für 37,90... also bitte, bekommste in Edelstahlqualität in jedem Baumarkt für unter 18€!!! Und ne Jacke für 369 Piepen weil da ein Name draufsteht? Wenn meine Perle mit sowas nach Hause kommen würde, würde ich an Schnappatmung sterben! Tropical Flats Shirt: 





> Sie sind aus 65 % Polyester und 35 % Baumwolle


gibt es auch bei Kik für 3,99 oder C&A 7,99 anstatt *75,90 € ...   |muahah:*


|wavey:


----------



## Patrick83 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

@ Taxidermist: Top ^^!!!
hahahahaha


----------



## goeddoek (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Auf JEDEN Fall das komplette Set kaufen - man will ja nicht wie ein Anfänger aussehen.

Und dann die Lockmöglichkeiten |bigeyes #6 

Flippers Hupe ? Wallerholz ?  Kalter Kaffee #d


Was ich an dieser Combo richtig gut finde, sind die Eigenschaften des Outcast Super Fat Cat, lese ich doch auf der Seite von Heger, dass das sogar bellen kann :vik:

"Bellt Boot und Zubehör"

Das eröffnet dem Pike Specimen Hunter doch völlig neue Möglichkeiten :vik:


----------



## jflyfish (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Also Sparen kannst du am besten an der Rute, da gibts hier so'n Test von exakt der ultimativen Hecht und Meerforellenrute -- mal in Erwägung ziehen:vik:
jflyfish


----------



## Farina (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Ich habe mir heute den ganzens "Summs" komplett bestellt#6. Ich kann Euch sagen, ein Super-Service des Händlers.

Keine Versandkosten und noch 3 % Nachlass.#6

Nächstes WE, gehts den Hechten an den Kragen:vik:

Farina


----------



## Torsten Rühl (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

@Farina

selber schuld wenn du so viel Geld ausgibst wenn du es auch für die Helfe von einem anderen Hersteller bekommen kannst. Mit dem du auch Hechte fangen wirst.
Oder war es mal eher was um Stimmung zu machen für die schönen Sachen von Herrn Heger.
Hechte sind doch wirklich nicht das Problem. Das richtige Gewässer und dann sollte es klappen. Wenn du dann immer noch Probleme hast dann nehm ich dich mal mit zum Hechtfischen. Bei uns am Bach schafft es normal jeder einen zu fangen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> @Farina
> 
> selber schuld wenn du so viel Geld ausgibst wenn du es auch für die Helfe von einem anderen Hersteller bekommen kannst. Mit dem du auch Hechte fangen wirst.
> quote]
> ...


----------



## Torsten Rühl (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Ich sprech nicht von Billigklamotten. Sehr gutes Material zu fairen Preisen.
Entscheindet ist doch erst mal ein gutes Hechtgewässer zu haben.
Das ist Grundvorraussetzung für grosse Hechte. Wenn jemand schon so lange fischt wie Farina liegt es wohl nicht am Gerät. 
Tarnsachen braucht man auch keine. Unser Vereinsbach mit knapp 1 Meter Wassertiefe und max. 5 Meter breite hat einen guten Bestand. Dort ist es immer möglich Hechte bis zu einem Meter zu fangen. Vorgestern hatte ich noch einen von 93 cm. Es wird aber auch ordentlich bewirtschaftet und fair mit den Fischen umgegangen.

Um gute Hechte zu fangen braucht man aber Fliegen die etwas grösser sind.
Meine Streamer binde ich grundsätzlich auf Add Swier Pike Hook in Grösse 6/0 von Partridge.
Die sind widerhakenlos haben einen grossen Hakenbogen und sau scharf.
Ich binde als Schwanz meist Synthetikmaterial ein. Fine Hair oder Krystall. Vorne einen Hechelkranz aus Furryband und fertig ist der Streamer. Nichts spannendes aber sehr fängig.


----------



## Stingray (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*



Farina schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute den ganzens "Summs" komplett bestellt#6.


 


Ja genauuuuuuuuu :q !!! Wer´s glaubt :q. Mann mach weiter so #6. Ohne Deine Threads und Postings, wäre die Abteilung Fliegenfischen hier im Board nur halb so schön :q. Ich lach mich wech :q. Hier mal eine neue Rolle für Dich http://www.khdfishing.de/index-sec.html dann auf Fliegenrollen und Ari't Hart . Und da ist sie schon, die Astrid. Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle, gleich zwei davon bestellen. Must Dich nur beeilen. Soll nur 50ig Weltweit geben. So als Backup für´s Hechtfischen .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## fly-martin (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

@Thorsten - was ist 





> Furryband


??


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

@ Thorsten

Meinen Beitrag bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen. :m

@ Martin

Furry Band sind Streifen vom Kaninchenfell, quer zur Strichrichtung des Fells geschnitten.


----------



## fly-martin (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Ahh so - war mir nicht bekannt.

hierzu ne Frage : ist da im Wasser ( oder beim binden ) wirklich so ein großer Unterschied zu Zonkerstripes?


----------



## bon_cremant (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

HAllo Farina,
also ich habe schon geglaubt, daß es nicht mehr klappt, aber: |supergri
Vom Ufer aus, ohne spezialoutfit, mit einer 8/9-er-Rute und einer Standard-Orvis-Fliege ... ein 80-iger Hecht !!!
Photos siehe Bamberger Stammtisch in PLZ 09 von heute
Also nur Ruhe und Geduld und
Tight lines ! #h
Bon_cremant
p.s.: der wollte die Photos nicht noch Mal hochladen ... Sorry


----------



## otterfisch (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Hi Farina,
danke für den wie immer gekonnten Thread.
Ich weiss worauf Du hinaus wolltest: Die Mütze!
Ich hoffe Sie ist im Paket enthalten und ich bin mir sicher sie wird Dir sehr gut stehen.
Gerade im Sommer...

__


----------



## Torsten Rühl (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

@ Martin

Furryband und Zonkerstreifen. Bei den Zonkerstreifen stehen die Hecheln mehr ab als bei dem Furryband. Ist bei manchen Streamer von Vorteil doch den schöneren Kopf bekommst du eindeutig mit Furry hin. Das Fell liegt schon in Richtung wie man es braucht nach hinten. Beim Zonker muss du es jedesmal nach hinten streifen um dann einen Kopf zu bilden.


----------



## fly-martin (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

@Thorsten - Danke für die Info


----------



## angler0507 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*



Farina schrieb:


> Keine Versandkosten und noch 3 % Nachlass.#6
> 
> Farina


 

Na, wenn das mal nicht geschickt verhandelt war!:m


----------



## Patrick83 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

@Ralle: Voll geil.....


----------



## Farina (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Hallo zusammen,

gestern war es soweit, der Paketdienstfahrer hatte einiges zu schleppen:vik: und heute Abend werde ich am Ewaldsee versuchen einen schönen Hecht zu fangen.

Werde berichten|bla:

Farina


----------



## kof (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

.......


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Jetzt woll´n wir aber Fotos sehen. Nicht vom Hecht, sondern von Farina, und zwar voll aufgetakelt.


----------



## Doc Plato (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Als Alternative zur Strickmütze bietet sich meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach eher dieses Modell an. 









Wem das zu farbenfroh sein sollte, kann auch auf ein farblich dezenteres Modell zurückgreifen...








Wem das nicht exclusiv genug erscheint, sollte auf Kö-Modelle zurückgreifen!

Modell Seerose:
http://patriciakrenn.pa.funpic.de/ich_sepia/badehaube4_hell.jpg

Glitzer-Schuppendesing:
http://images.derstandard.at/20060731/raff4.jpg

Die oben gezeigten Modelle biete ich für ab 299€ an. Damit könnt ihr, liebe Angelkollegen, sicher sein auch modisch der Trendführer am Wasser zu sein!
Der Vorteil dieser Kopfbedeckungen liegt nicht nur am wasserundurchlässigen Material, sondern auch am Schutz der Ohren! - Kalter schneidender Wind an den empfindlichen Ohren gehört der Vergangenheit an, auch Zurufe von neidischen Angelkollegen oder lästernden und nervigen Passanten gehören hiermit ins Geschichtsbuch, da man sie so gut wie nicht mehr hört! 

:q:q:q


----------



## Farina (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*



kof schrieb:


> @farina:
> 
> 
> 
> marc


 



:vik:


P.S. Treffpunkt 17.45 Uhr Blumenverkäufer!! Ich bin gespannt! Wenn du den Ewaldsee kennst, weist Du wo ich meine!
P.S.S.: Solltest Du den Blumenverkäufer nicht kennen, der Blumenstand ist ca. 50 m von Auffahrt A2 Richtung Hannover entfernt!


----------



## kof (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

ola farina,

da hat wohl jemand seinen humor verloren, was?

du bist - für jemanden, der quasi auschliesslich rumtrollt - ganz schön dünnhäutig, ne echte diva eben.

ach ja:
dumm bin ich in der tat; deshalb geht es mir auch so unheimlich gut!

oder vielleicht ist ja auch mangelndes vermögen zur abstraktion & tumbe gewaltandrohung dumm? wer weiss.

you get what you give.

bevor wir in diesem mit wirklich brauchbaren infos zum hechtfischen hier zu sehr OT werden: 
gehen wir uns einfach aus dem weg ... 


cheerio


----------



## Camouflage (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

also ehrlich...
marc,ich versteh echt nicht warum du dich auf den mist einlässt...
und um unserem farinaleinchen mal direkt den wind aus den segeln zu nehmen:
bin blond,blauäugig und sauschlau ;-)
hihihi
aber was den ewaldsee betrifft,...
bin fassungslos,...
also sehr waidmännisch find ich das nicht grad,egal mit welchem outfit,zwischen horden von joggern,walkern und hundehaltern zu wedeln...
da hilft als kopfbedeckung nur ne papiertüte mit drei löchern ;-)
und für den exclusiven touch kannste sogar selbst sorgen indem du zum eding greifst und dick und fett D&G auf der rückseite verewigst ;-)
aber immerhin ist ja damit zu rechnen das du n strauss blumen im knopfloch tragen wirst,...
das macht einiges wieder wett,....
und falls es mit den hechten nichtz so laufen sollte,hab nämlich gehört das die momentan nur auf simms models stehn und patagonia völlig out is, dann kannste ja von dem kerl der neben dem blumenmann steht ne flasche fruchtwein und n paar erdbeeren kaufen und dich dem elitären vergnügen waidmännisch wein verköstigend mit erdbeeren fischend die bleßhühner zu drillen hingeben...
gut das ich gleich nach ratingen fahre und daher nicht von den jubelschreien,welche sicherlich noch bist nach bottrop zu hören sein werden, belästigt werde,..
is doch alles nur spass...
freundlichst,...
euer nils..


----------



## Farina (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Tja, war nix,

kein Kof, kein Hecht, drei teure Streamer versenkt, einen Wadenkrampf von der ganzen Paddelei#q;+

Farina


----------



## Farina (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Hallo Kollegen,

ich bin begeistert, habe heute nachmittag in der Stever bei Flaesheim mit meiner neuen Ausrüstung einen Hecht gefangen. War kein Riese (ca. 70cm schwimmt wieder) und er hatte nur 1 Auge|uhoh: aber ich bin trotzdem stolz wie Oskar.

Gruß Farina


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Dickes Petri!

Schön wenn alles klappt.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Mr. Sprock (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Hat sich die neue Hechtausrüstung denn nun richtig bewährt, oder musst du auch irgendwo Abstriche machen?


----------



## fly-martin (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Hallo

zur Info : Farina kann nicht antworten, da er momentan gesperrt ist.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Gesperrt?
Warum?


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Heul!

Das ist aber nicht schön.

Macht die Sperre mal büdde nicht so lange.

Mein Freund fehlt mir!


----------



## kof (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

erledigt:
habe den äschenthread gelesen, danke.

<obsolete>
mich interessierts auch brennend, was da gelaufen ist...
</obsolete>

merci!


----------



## Stingray (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*



fly-martin schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> zur Info : Farina kann nicht antworten, da er momentan gesperrt ist.


 

Och nööööö :c. Nun kann ich gar nicht mehr über seine lustigen Treads und Antworten lachen . Ich werde den ultra optimal Gekleideten und lustigsten mit der Welt teuersten Fliegenfischerausrüstung ausgestattensten Fliegenfischer vermissen :c.


In tiefer Trauer

Thomas


----------



## Dart (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Ich denke mal, das er es mit seiner ureigenen Art des Humors, den man auch nur Verstehen kann, wenn man seine Postings dementsprechend interpretiert, mißverstanden wurde. Das er massiv angeeckt ist in einem anderen Forum, liegt in seiner eigenen Verantwortung.
Schade, ein Charakter weniger.
Reiner


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

ot an
@ kof:
danke für den Tip, jetzt bin ich im Bilde.
Kein Kommentar. |uhoh:
:cMein Freund ist gesperrt!
Ich werde nächsten Sonntag meine solidarische, dreiwöchige Sperrung beantragen.
Gruß Tom

 |supergri


----------



## kof (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

@dart:

in welchem forum hat der gute farina denn (noch) verbrannte erde hinterlassen?

merci,
marc

p.s. ich erwarte ja, dass farina hier unter nem anderen nick wieder auftaucht.
schliesslich meldete sich ja nach der sperrung des users kyllfischer sein bruder zu wort hehe, iss klar murat, ne ;-)


----------



## Stingray (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Jetzt hat Farina Zeit, und bastelt wieder an seinem Outfit . http://www.jessicastanz.de/


Gruß Thomas


----------



## fly-martin (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

@kof - wenn er das machen sollte bekommt er noch mehr Probleme, da Doppelaccounts nicht zugelassen sind ... und wir kennen ja unsere Pappenheimer und achten schon dadrauf!


----------



## Inkognitofly (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Guten Abend,
Ich habe lange überlegt ob ich was zu Farina sagen bzw schreiben soll.
Der allgemeinen Hetzkampagne hätte ich folgendes beizutragen.
Ein Hübsches Chanel Täschelchen






Quelle:
http://www.vogue.de/galerien/outdoor-produkte-der-designer-1-jpg/1040/168884

Designet von Lagerfeld und kostet nur an die schlappe
10.000 Pfund 
Das würde zu den gelackten Fingernägeln passen 

Schönen Abend


----------



## Torsten Rühl (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Eine Woche in Urlaub und Farina gesperrt!!! 
Man so schnell geht das und ich bekomm es als letztes mit.

@Farina
Wenn du das ließt bitte melde dich bei mir

Ich kenn den Grund ja nicht aber schade ist es ja doch ein wenig auch wenn Farina mich auch das ein oder andere mal auf den Kicker hatte. Das alles ist nun aus der Welt und hab kein Problem mehr mit ihm.
Farina ist ein Mensch den man nehmen muss wie er ist. Mich mögen auch nicht alle, muss ja auch nicht, doch ist nicht jeder Fliegenfischer irgendwie ein bischen durchgeknallt?
Ich denke schon ansonsten gäb es uns doch gar nicht. Wer stellt sich sonst Stundenlang ins Wasser udn wirft Wäscheleinen durch die Luft um dann irgendwann mal ein Fisch zu fangen.
Der eine nimmt halt ne Discountschnur und andere Highend.
Im übrigen find ich die Chaneltasche ganz geil.

Aber das nur noch mal so am Rande.

Also noch mal die Bitte Farina meld dich.


----------



## dat_geit (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Bald isser wieder dabei und ich vermiss ihn auch so doll.


----------



## Luxusflyfisher (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hechtoutfit*

Guten Tag Farina,

Glückwunsch zu dem gut gewählten Kauf, ich bin auch seít Jahren Kunde der Fa. Heger und bin bisher noch nicht enttäuscht worden.

Állerdings ist es sehr schade das es keine XP-Ruten mehr gibt.

Gruß 
Horst:vik:


----------

